# Joker's Six Month Update



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

It's been about six months now since we brought Joker (the FeLv+ feral) into the house from the garage.
On the plus side, there have been no adverse effects wrt the other two cats. No fights, no spread of the FeLv.
On the neg side, the last month has been absolutely horrible. Joker's health turned bad suddenly and a tumor was found in his abdomen. An exploratory op confirmed the bad news, that it couldn't be removed. I couldn't do it. I couldn't end his life.
Last week he began a procedure referred to as "Induction" (ie chemo) in the hopes that the cancer would go into remission.
Yesterday was his first return visit to the vet (he has weekly treatments) and he's doing very well. At home he's about his old self and eats like a pig, thanks to daily steroid meds. That is one tough little survivor.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

*I'm pulling for both of you*

Joker is a fighter and so are you. Go Joker! Go Lyle!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That is wonderful. You are a guardian angel to that cat. I have a feral that I care for and don't know her health status, but I sometimes fear she is felv + or fiv +. She seems pretty healthy lately, but she had a few days about 6 months ago when she seemed really sick, and I was worried. 

I'm so glad to hear your feral is doing well. That is amazing what you have done for him. I'm sure whatever time he has, and who knows how long, will be the best time of his life, now that he is safe with you.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you for the update Lyle. Joker is one of those former ferals well known to us after all you've gone through with him. It doesn't seem fair that now that his life is truly good he's been dealt this cruel blow. I know how it feels to come up against something like this - it is crushing, at first. 

When my cat Scoop was four years old, he was diagnosed with a malignant tumor on the back of his neck. To this day I am positive it was caused by a rabies vaccine. Scoop was able to have surgery - the vet let me know as gently as possible that the lump would re-grow - and I followed up for six months with daily doses of flax oil. After that, Scoop was all done with cancer. Scoop is 14 now. 

I hope Joker makes a full recovery. Thank you for pulling out all the stops for him and at least giving him a chance. Joker is one of those cats that will beat the odds.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Greenport ferals said:


> Joker is one of those cats that will beat the odds.


Thanks. It's not going to be from lack of trying on either of our parts. Every morning now, part of my greeting is: "You're not going to die today". He gets either one-and-a-half pills or 2.6ml of a steroid med per day. What an ordeal THAT is.:?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Fingers crossed this works for your buddy!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Hows Joker doing so far? Updates?


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

I just dropped him off at the vet for his chemo treatment. He is doing great (not withstanding his displeasure at going to the vets). We had quite the runaround today. I don't know what my "tells" are, but he knows when I'm getting ready to go to the vet and the chase is on! I'm glad I don't live in a dome home. If it weren't for corners I'd still be chasing him.
He is in remission and soon he will begin the new drug treatment. I have great hopes.
Thanks for asking:wolfie


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Remission! Fantastic!:jump:jump


----------

